# New to the forum - my HT



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's a link to the web site.
Not pictured is a Velodyne SMS-1 Digital Drive subwoofer management system I added this week.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack!

Nice setup... what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well done! I especially like the recessed lighting that lights the room up nice and bright when you aren’t watching a movie! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks.
The speakers are:
Polk Audio RTA-12C (front)
Polk Audio CSI-5 (center)
Polk Audio RC-85i (side and rear surrounds)
Sunfire True Subwoofer MK IV


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Well done! I especially like the recessed lighting that lights the room up nice and bright when you aren’t watching a movie!


Was that a hint? :scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
 I was wondering if you’d catch that! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful setup!:T 

The accoustic treatments look great.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Great looking room - really impressed how well the acoustic treatments blend in.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the room dimensions of the HT itself: height, width, length?

What size screen is the video (LCD, Plasma, or rear projection)?

How far from the screen are the 3 chairs?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Bruce said:


> What are the room dimensions of the HT itself: height, width, length?
> What size screen is the video (LCD, Plasma, or rear projection)?
> How far from the screen are the 3 chairs?


Thanks for your interest. I stopped watching this thread, so sorry for not responding sooner.
Approximate dimensions: 7.5' height, 14' wide, 20' length
The screen is a budget 42" plasma EDTV (I'm more into sound than video)
The 3 chairs are about 7-8' from the screen


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

garcia,

Nice setup!! I'm also into sound, so I'm looking for what others have found to be a good size room to work with for the best sound (taking into consideration screen size and seat location).


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

I am surprised as to how "right" it feels to have that size screen in my room. Now I recommend to my friends to just sit closer and spend their money in quality, not size.

As far as the room dimensions, the only thing that I would change is the height - if I could only raise the house a few feet... The width was supposed to be 15', but the builder changed it to 14' on his own before I caught it (that's about 140 cu. ft. less volume). As it is now, I am about 400 cu. ft. short of the minimum recommended volume (according to the modecalc program from www.realtraps.com), one more foot width and height would get me there.

Also, an unintended effect of being so concerned with sound-proofing my room, is that all that sound-proofing insulation in the walls and ceiling makes the room very good at retaining temperature (it's like a thermos). I am thinking about adding a dedicated ventilation system if I can do it quietly.


----------

